
Vintage Ad Browser - dyukqu
http://www.vintageadbrowser.com
======
dddddaviddddd
I'm surprised by the amount of text on the older ads — many are full page
articles with a picture, some have detailed machine specifications, etc.

~~~
dyukqu
I wonder if we can say that that's because of the _poor (ad) design_ (even
though they are just ads and not _instructions_ exactly). “When simple things
need instructions, it is a certain sign of poor design.”[0]

[0][https://nevalalee.wordpress.com/2015/11/27/the-hotel-
bathroo...](https://nevalalee.wordpress.com/2015/11/27/the-hotel-bathroom-
puzzle/) (related HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17532682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17532682))

